# Lavender Lemongrass-? about my lavender coloring



## Pamela (Apr 30, 2012)

My first attempt with trying to get a lavender color...as you can see I still needed to mix...I stick blended what seemed like forever....guess it was not enough   but I did get a nice lavender...hope the pic shows the color...it's hard if you don't have the right lighting.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Do you think the swirls were not from being mixed enough...the ends of the soap don't have any swirls


----------



## SoSoapy (Apr 30, 2012)

Your soap is so beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne (Apr 30, 2012)

Great color and it looks like you did thise swirles on purpose


----------



## Hestey (Apr 30, 2012)

That looks wonderful!  I sometimes get swirls like this too, I'm not sure what causes it.  Some type of crystallization within the soap I think.  Love your soap!


----------



## sosocal (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! I made a soap last week that looks eerily similar, except my tops are blue! And my dividing line isn't anywhere near as pretty. Nicely done!


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 30, 2012)

beautiful...love the line...what colorant did you use for the purple?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 30, 2012)

dirrdee said:
			
		

> beautiful...love the line...what colorant did you use for the purple?



I used Brambleberry's ultramarine violet.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 30, 2012)

Love the effect!  Looks like you got some stearic streaking which seems like a happy accident to me.  Now try to reproduce it.   :wink:


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 30, 2012)

I think they look great


----------



## agriffin (May 1, 2012)

WOW!  I love the layer/line!  Beautiful!


----------



## mom2tyler (May 3, 2012)

Really pretty! Love the purple and the lines


----------



## Soapy Gurl (May 12, 2012)

This is just an awesome soap.


----------



## Godiva (May 13, 2012)

Love the lavender, love the live, love the tops, love the swirls - very pretty!


----------



## Pamela (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful compliments  :wink:


----------



## brandnew (May 17, 2012)

I'd love to get your accidents on purpose!!! Lovely soap


----------



## truzella (May 18, 2012)

*How did you create the uneven line*

The soap turned out beautiful in every way.  I have been trying to achieve the layering where it has the appearance of an ocean wave (not level and flat) but I am not sure how to do this....How were you able to get it in a ripple affect?


----------



## Pamela (May 18, 2012)

*Re: How did you create the uneven line*



			
				truzella said:
			
		

> I have been trying to achieve the layering where it has the appearance of an ocean wave (not level and flat) but I am not sure how to do this....How were you able to get it in a ripple affect?



I put my soap in the mold at a little thicker trace and mounded it a bit...didn't bang it on the counter much since I didn't want it to flatten out...then did my line and added the top layer


----------



## tkine (May 18, 2012)

That soap is gorgeous!


----------

